# Aspen wood



## Hoosier1989 (Jun 23, 2021)

Has anyone smoked with quaking Aspen? I love the way it smells when I split it. But it seems kinda sappy like pine.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jun 23, 2021)

Never smoked anything with quaking Aspen. 

Does smell good when burning, but my experience it burns fast. If we wanted a warm tent during our hunting trips we had to stoke the fire very frequently. 

I will stick to fruit & hard woods.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 23, 2021)

Hoosier1989 said:


> Has anyone smoked with quaking Aspen? I love the way it smells when I split it. But it seems kinda sappy like pine.


It is an extremely light smoking wood. Care should be taken to make sure it is dry and seasoned, but is not a sappy wood at all. I gave up on it because it burns very fast produces low heat and very faint smoke. But yes you can cook with it. Cottonwood as well (large leaf).


----------



## Hoosier1989 (Jun 23, 2021)

Cool thanks might try it on next smoke


----------

